# Which of the 16 MBTI types is most skilled at detecting someone has a crush on them?



## ShadowedWords (Apr 24, 2018)

So I got to thinking, out of all the MBTI types, which do you think is most likely to know that someone is crushing on them and why? I think the NF temperament, specifically INFJs and ENFPs, are most likely to figure out someone is romantically interested in them due to their intuitive capabilities. Comparably, I think SPs, specifically ESFPs, are most likely to be oblivious to this. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

I don't know about that. Sensing feelers are pretty good at picking up on social stuff. Never underestimate a sensor.


----------



## elight (Nov 11, 2014)

I don't know all types that well, but from my experience I'm inclined to say it could be INFJs/INFPs... they seem to be well aware of emotions of other people while also being aware of their own emotions, and how people feel about their person.
I'd say ENTPs can be very oblivous when someone has a crush on them but I think they are very observant and can pick up on even the smallest cues when something is going on between their friends. As an INTJ, I'd say we are also oblivous to others having a crush on us - me personally, I tend to downplay someone's interest as "not romantic for sure, he's just interested in my *insert excuse like art, academic publication or whatnot"... because I have hard time imagining why on earth would anyone have a crush on me.


----------



## Kommandant (Jun 27, 2017)

Not INTPs if that helps :^)

IxFx types i can imagen... but only the ones with a more or less healthy self-esteem, because if thats not given they might notice some signs but be in denial about them.


----------



## LeSangDeCentAns (Apr 10, 2018)

Personally, I'm very good at understanding what others are feeling, and I'm never surprised by advancements. My gut feeling is fucking awesome and I'm pissed that I doubted it so much when I was younger. I'm pissed not in terms of love interests, but in terms of having the upper hand on my covert opponents.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Ixxj


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

Kommandant said:


> Not INTPs if that helps :^)


AhahAhahaha..... thanks for that. I'm sure that helps everybody.

I definitely think ISTJ or INFJ are the best. Probably ISFJ would if they aren't too busy loathing themselves at the time to notice.


----------



## Kommandant (Jun 27, 2017)

knifey said:


> AhahAhahaha..... thanks for that. I'm sure that helps everybody.


lol ikr, probably _everyone_ thought INTP are the true experts when it comes to detecting if someone has a crush on them.
Always glad i can help and clear things up :^)))


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

well I am so clueless, you can flirt with me for a good hour but I think that you are being friendly...........

it is sad,I know.....


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

I*FP

FPs in general


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Intuitives guess people's motivations by reading between the lines of their words and behaviors, sensors use body languages and concrete analysis to figure out what someone is up to. So no, intuition is not all knowing and mind-reading. 

That being said, I'll go with ESTPs ans ENFJs because a strong Fe/Se-Se/Fe combo is the best tool to pick up on how people feel.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Not me. 

I have quite literally no clue. I need you to look at me and go "I love you" before I have any clue that you might have feelings for me.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Well, I'll put ISTP out of line.

I just think you are friendly to me, instead of flirting.
And when I flirt, I think most people think the same as I do, lol.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Sybow said:


> Well, I'll put ISTP out of line.
> 
> I just think you are friendly to me, instead of flirting.
> And when I flirt, I think most people think the same as I do, lol.


same here but in my case when I am being friendly people think I am flirting


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I only know if a person is showing obvious signs of directly hitting on me, like giving me fuck me eyes or using cleaner lines

But if they are just subtle 
:laughing:
Subtle in this case does not work with me 
The reason is because even if I have an inclination I am still going to be uncertain due to a Ti vs Ni battle. I seriously struggle with trying to figure if somebody meant something by something they said or did or if I am reading too much into it.


----------



## The Conundrum (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm pretty good at detecting flirts, I never got someone's intention towards me in the wrong way, whether it's bad or good. I can tell if someone is interested in me just as easily as I can tell if someone wants to secretly murder me. I guess it has more to do with Sx/Sp than being an INTJ, perhaps?


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

ESFP. 

Reasoning: Their primary Se makes them more in tune with their environment, noticing things that others do not, including chicks noticing them, flirting with them and acting generally unusual around them. Then ESFP over ESTP because a feeler would obviously be more developped when it comes to matters of the heart.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

it's not the INF types.. we don't pay attention to the shit right in front of us.

it's definitely the strong Se and Fe types.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

How can you guys say Se dominants when two Se dominants have quite literally stated that they can't in this thread already ...

@*Sensational* is spot on. Even if I see some signs, I will always question my gut over it. I want confirmation because my world relies on facts. There is nothing clearer than someone stating the obvious. Ambiguity is an anathema and most people do not reveal that they have a crush on someone else.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

The Conundrum said:


> I'm pretty good at detecting flirts, I never got someone's intention towards me in the wrong way, whether it's bad or good. I can tell if someone is interested in me just as easily as I can tell if someone wants to secretly murder me. I guess it has more to do with Sx/Sp than being an INTJ, perhaps?


Possibly, I find J's a lot more perceptive in general of peoples intentions, though the rate of false positives is much worse. Like a J will think somebody loves/hates them after one interaction... and you're like errr no, they don't hate you in general, you just said one stupid thing that specifically upset them for a second. pretty sure they still like you. But no, the J has already made the snap judgement that will cloud every interaction from now on lol. So I can never rely on J's, because I can never depend on a past snap judgement not influencing the next snap judgement.


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

I'd guess high Pi types, especially xxFJs. 

I usually feel I can pick up on the signs pretty quickly, but then I also second-guess myself and wonder if I'm reading too much into things / seeing something that's not there and consider other possibilities as to why they could be acting this way, or other reasons why I’m getting this vibe from them. I'll always have the general feeling though, like I just KNOW either way, but then it's not until looking back months or even years later that I can say with confidence "yup, they were totally interested.” 

NJs are going to be most convinced of their intuitive conclusions while SJs would be best at collecting the concrete evidence to form their conclusion.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

ENFPs because of Ne/Te. I mean im fairly good at it myself just using Ne. Si could be a factor too.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

you can rule out INTJ
I'm always 100% clueless


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

vinniebob said:


> you can rule out INTJ
> I'm always 100% clueless


so is this the right time to profess my love for you?


----------



## ShadowedWords (Apr 24, 2018)

Fuzzystorm said:


> I'd guess high Pi types, especially xxFJs.
> 
> I usually feel I can pick up on the signs pretty quickly, but then I also second-guess myself and wonder if I'm reading too much into things / seeing something that's not there and consider other possibilities as to why they could be acting this way, or other reasons why I’m getting this vibe from them. I'll always have the general feeling though, like I just KNOW either way, but then it's not until looking back months or even years later that I can say with confidence "yup, they were totally interested.”
> 
> NJs are going to be most convinced of their intuitive conclusions while SJs would be best at collecting the concrete evidence to form their conclusion.


 @Fuzzystorm This actually is the most logical answer I've seen yet. Thank you for your input! roud:


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

elight said:


> As an INTJ, I'd say we are also oblivous to others having a crush on us - me personally, I tend to downplay someone's interest as "not romantic for sure, he's just interested in my *insert excuse like art, academic publication or whatnot"... because I have hard time imagining why on earth would anyone have a crush on me.


This is really me. Even when it is obvious that someone likes me, I will find all sorts of rationalizations to explain it other than romantic interest. NTs as a whole will rank among the most oblivious, since we tend to be less interested in the human element than other types are.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Maybe Fe types?


----------



## alittlebird (Nov 14, 2017)

Jeffrei said:


> I don't know about that. Sensing feelers are pretty good at picking up on social stuff. Never underestimate a sensor.


i'm pretty bad at it. like men would flirt with me and i would be completely oblivious till a friend points it out to me like: HEY I THINK HE LIKES YOU, and i'd be like uh?


----------



## Cuddly_Cactus (Jan 10, 2018)

As an Infj I'm pretty good at figuring out who likes who, but when it comes to people liking me I'm not very good at it. Like I will have a hunch sometimes but it's not like I know for sure if someone has a crush on me. That's probably cause I've never seen myself as a desirable person so I don't think people will have a crushes on me. But I think that Infj's are generally good at knowing.


----------



## ShadowedWords (Apr 24, 2018)

> I will have a hunch sometimes but it's not like I know for sure if someone has a crush on me. That's probably cause I've never seen myself as a desirable person so I don't think people will have a crushes on me.


 @Cuddly_Cactus As an INFJ myself, I've always struggled with seeing myself as desirable. Yet, many other personality types have stated that we're one of their favorites. So why is it that so many INFJs have difficulty feeling they have value? 

@Alesha Your thoughts?



> But I think that Infj's are generally good at knowing.


I do have to admit that INFJs have a natural ability at detecting things that aren't readily noticed by others. On the other hand, we equally read into things a little too much, so it's a two-edged sword. However, if we indeed are reading into something, then chances are there's some legitimacy to our intuitive hunches, even if we have begun to exaggerate them.

At least that's my perspective.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi @ShadowedWords I almost wrote a thread today called "ENFP facts" and of course it would be somewhat humorous. OR "ENFP fact-checking" So the thing is... our N, if held up in court, would have to show some evidence, right? I am always looking for evidence for my hunches. If I feel my hunches MIGHT be narcissistic or too good to be true or something I want really bad, then my first thought is "Can't be true, right?" And then I'm REALLY looking for evidence for or against. 
What I find through the years is that some humility + N = brilliant! Like we are usually really good at figuring things out if we are always double-checking for evidence against our own bias. 

Sometimes something that seems too good to be true is actually true. =)

But that's Ne that looks for evidence in the outside world. 
How does it work for Ni? My high school INFJ would always try to figure out "tricks". Almost "traps" that somehow always back-fired and when I think of them now they seem hilarious and cute. Telling me he has another girlfriend then trying to kiss me, putting his leg against mine suddenly and scaring me.... that kind of stuff. =)


----------



## ShadowedWords (Apr 24, 2018)

> I almost wrote a thread today called "ENFP facts" and of course it would be somewhat humorous. OR "ENFP fact-checking"


You should! Please, please, please! I would love to hear some facts about ENFPs, and also to see if some stereotypes are indeed true. If you do, post the link to that thread.



> What I find through the years is that some humility + N = brilliant! Like we are usually really good at figuring things out if we are always double-checking for evidence against our own bias.


I love this!:kitteh:


----------



## ShadowedWords (Apr 24, 2018)

> But that's Ne that looks for evidence in the outside world. How does it work for Ni?


I can't speak for all INFJs, but for me it's body language. The way a person behaves is the key to their soul/feelings. Oftentimes, we don't even realize we're doing these things: glancing at someone repeatedly from across the room, running fingers through our hair or fiddling with a piece of our clothing (watch, buttons, shoelaces, ect) it's a natural reaction, and unless we catch ourselves doing it, we likely won't cease from it. If these acts are committed frequently and ONLY around certain people (such as the same girl behaving this way around a specific boy or vice-versa, but then acts completely normal around the rest of society), then that means one of two things: there's an attraction or a repulsion--typically the former and not the latter. 

For instance, I've mentioned I began noticing my ENFP fiddling with her hair; allowing it to fall partly in front of her face so she can use it as a shield, as soon as I'm in her presence--not before, but rather as soon as I enter her proximity, whether in passing or in conversation. She likely isn't aware that she does this; it's a reaction due to possibly nervousness/anxiety. Perhaps she doesn't have a crush on me and maybe I'm reading too much into it, but her consistent behavior in similar settings tells me there is some level of interest. I know for a fact I give subtle tells myself when attracted to someone. For instance, when in conversation I have a terrible time retaining eye contact with someone I'm interested in, but that in itself would be very difficult for someone to say "You like that person!", as most people break eye contact at some point. I perhaps do it more than most.

People don't realize they do these things, so won't know to hide/change them unless someone brings it to their attention. Until then, you can use it to your advantage. It's nothing concrete, but body language can be a naughty tattletale if we aren't careful.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> ENFPs because of Ne/Te. I mean im fairly good at it myself just using Ne. Si could be a factor too.


 @ShadowedWords I didn't see the full title, only what you had written. 

Yes. ENFPs are best at this. Dang, I hardly know how to tell you guys how I know this---but it is experience talking and I had many years of dating and roommates for evidence. And a ENTP is going to know what a ENFP is best at and I know as a ENFP what a ENTP can do as well. Ne.fi looks down from a mountain top at patterns>people around me. Ne.Ti looks from a mountain top at patterns>things, with some over-lap.

So I had 4 roommates in college that I had brought together. This was my dream-team! a ENFJ, a INFJ, a ESTP and a ENTP. I knew who liked who and everyone asked me and knew I had this skill. AFter a get together with a bunch of guys I could predict which ones were going to date who and sometimes in what order if I listened to my Ni. I remember being at a dinner together with all these roommates and a ENTP guy asking me if I knew when a guy liked me. 
I said "Yes". 
ENTP said "How?" 
I said, "When they are checking me out very often." 
He said, "How do you know you are being checked out?" 
I said, "I just know. I notice."
He said, "Do you know when I check you out?"
I said, "Yes"
He said, "When"
I said, "Earlier today at the park when I was by the sidewalk, later when I was by the trees, when I was in front of you going into the restaurant and now."
He said, "Dang, you're good."
LOL But this conversation doesn't prove anything. The roommates asking me for my skill and guys asking me for this skill to help them does to me, and experience that when I see the patterns that I then look for evidence and then it all "comes out" Somebody confesses or somebody gets asked out.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

ShadowedWords said:


> People don't realize they do these things, so won't know to hide/change them unless someone brings it to their attention. Until then, you can use it to your advantage. It's nothing concrete, but body language can be a naughty tattletale if we aren't careful.


Exactly. This is some Ne... you know? I've got to be right, I'd think? Unless your Ni pairs with your Se for this? I use some Se for this too, I'd say, excpet that the patterns I'm looking for I believe come from N-power. Just like how every N has some Ni and some Ne.... otherwise we wouldn't be able to function very well. =) lol Although, I couldn't really tell myself what Ni is except patterns from within the same way I look for them outside.


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## BlueRaspberry (Dec 19, 2017)

Best Functions for this: Fe>Se>Si>Ni
Fe= Pretty self-explanatory. Good at understanding how people tick, easily picks up on other people's emotions.
Se and Si=good at picking up on subtle cues from the other person. Si is better at recognizing when details align with patterns they've seen before, but might get stuck if they don't have enough "data" to go off of. 
Ni=similar to Si, good at recognizing patterns. In my experience, Ni predictions tend to be either stunningly insightful, or completely miss the mark.

Worst functions: Fi>Ne>Te>Ti
Fi= good at understanding people who are similar to them, bad at understanding people who are different from them
Ne= too in their heads to notice if someone has a crush on them
Te and Ti= do I really need to explain this one?

So, I would say ENFJ or ESFJ would be best at detecting if someone has a crush on them.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

BlueRaspberry said:


> Si is better at recognizing when details align with patterns they've seen before, but might get stuck if they don't have enough "data" to go off of.


Yeah... we ISTJs, even the young ones, are often quite adept at noticing that _*something*_ has subtly changed in another's behavior, but rarely will we jump straight to a conclusion of "crush", primarily because inferior Ne is an untrustworthy pain in the ass to us. When I was high school age, I noticed this stuff immediately, but never had even a remote clue as to whether it was flirting or "mean girl" teasing. In common ISTJ fashion, I just pretended to be oblivious to it while waiting for more concrete evidence to appear. Cost me a lot of "opportunities" at that age.

As we get older, our Ne develops, plus we have more experiences to call on, so we have "templates" of what positive relationships look like, which helps us decipher the intent of others in the here and now.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Alesha said:


> @ShadowedWords I didn't see the full title, only what you had written.
> 
> Yes. ENFPs are best at this. Dang, I hardly know how to tell you guys how I know this---but it is experience talking and I had many years of dating and roommates for evidence. And a ENTP is going to know what a ENFP is best at and I know as a ENFP what a ENTP can do as well. Ne.fi looks down from a mountain top at patterns>people around me. Ne.Ti looks from a mountain top at patterns>things, with some over-lap.
> 
> ...


Yep thats why you ENFPs are so scary. We cant easily play with your minds when you get that we are interested in you instantly. 
So we end up running behind your tail, which you move however you want to play us or throw us away.


----------



## Taileile (Jul 2, 2016)

I'd say ESFJ, they seem to have an uncanny ability for that kind of thing, moreso than any other type I've met.


----------

